
Ask HN: Where are the financially independent hackers? - throwaway5750
I&#x27;m sure there are a lot of people here who have successfully exited a startup, or have taken the FIRE[1] route and saved enough money to be financially independent. I&#x27;ve done the latter, and in a few months I&#x27;m thinking of &quot;retiring early&quot; and leaving the workplace behind.<p>I just don&#x27;t want to deal with office politics anymore, or prioritize what I work on based on profits (over how much it helps people, or how technically interesting it is). But I still want to code, and I still want to meet smart people to code with (in person, once this pandemic is over, because fully remote doesn&#x27;t do it for me).<p>The problem is that I normally meet other programmers at work, conferences, and meetups. And nearly everyone there is driven by their careers at for-profit companies. So I think I need to look elsewhere.<p>Are you a financially independent hacker? What does your &quot;retirement&quot; look like, and where do you meet other people like you?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;FIRE_movement
======
jimmyvalmer
I'm one, and it hasn't worked out. Went back to school for a spell, futzed
with open source projects, but I lack the entrepreneurial gene, and it's a
daily existential struggle. First world problems, I know.

~~~
throwaway5750
:(

It’s sad that everyone’s all about money, but I also understand that few have
the privilege to not need to be.

What did you do, did you go back to a regular job?

